

iPhone developer: App Store rewards "crap" apps - twampss
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/22/iphone_developer_app_store_rewards_crap_apps.html

======
jonursenbach
The problem here is not with the App Store, but with the showing intelligence
level of Apple customers who seem to be too easy to please.

Now I don't own a G1 myself as I prefer the iPhone at the moment, but I
haven't heard of problems with the Android Market having this same issue. From
what I've seen, personally, the userbase of the G1 is significatly more
intelligent than that of the iPhone and aren't going to waste money and
bandwidth to download this rubbish.

That said, I need to start developing some apps so I too can have my share in
this revenue firehose.

------
tstegart
Whew! Good thing I have a crap app coming down the pipeline.

------
GHFigs
In other news, the iTunes Store rewards "crap" music, "crap" movies, and
"crap" TV. Shocking!

------
drawkbox
Just like pop rewards bad music. But there is still great music and plenty of
success beyond the headliners.

------
cmos
So, if this is actually true, where do you get the 'ad' feeds from that are
valid click-thru's? I guess it didn't occur to me to put ad's in free apps..

~~~
tstegart
Making money off ads while giving away something for free didn't occur to you?

But no worries. I believe a lot of companies use Ad Mob, although there is
another well-known company whose name I am forgetting right now. Combined with
analytics suites from a company like Pinch Media, and its possible to have ads
served and track click-through rates and impressions.

~~~
cmos
Well, when you put it like that... :)

Actually, in a sense it never did occur to me that it would be something I
would consider. In some way it just seems a bit foreign, and since I myself
ever so rarely click on an ad, I have a hard time understanding how a small
percentage of people who do click on them can add up to a reasonable amount of
income.

I know this is a bit odd, since I'm sure that's a majority of the interest
here. But in all reality, I don't have a clue how the ad system _really_
works.

But thanks for the specific names.. that's a start towards looking into it.
(I'm aware of the google adsense and such, I'm not that bad off)

------
flashgordon
frankly guys i dont see why this has to be argued... people want stuff, you
give it...

i mean we are all in hackernews, what do you think PG's mantra is?

yes i understand it is belittling to think that "talents" of all you smart and
genius programmers is going to write some iJunk app, but i say ponder about
the futility of that sipping your martinis on a beach!!

------
loglaunch
I thought it took ages to get an application published on the App store and
Apple has to review each app?

~~~
medearis
Free apps have a lot fewer hoops that you have to jump through, so you can
publish almost immediately.

As far as the article goes, I think the main point has been obvious for some
time. Apple knew that these sorts of apps would be popular and initially
blocked a number of the more crude ones. When they stared allowing the fart
apps etc., the flood gates really broke open. The same happened with facebook
apps. Whenever you have such an open platform with the potential to reach a
wide audience, you're going to have a wide range of "success" stories.

~~~
tocomment
I submitted this free app over 5 weeks ago and still haven't heard anything.
Any ideas?

<http://www.blendedtechnologies.com/iphone-applications/>

------
josefresco
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=445145>

------
DougBTX
Worse is better?

